# Räumliche Schriftdarstellung per Photoshop?



## vicions (30. August 2003)

Hallo.

Ich hätte eine Frage, und zwar kann ich per Photoshop diesen Effekt erzielen?
[http://pgde.mog-server.de/media/menu+titles/pg_top.jpg
wie kann ich es anstellen, dass ich so einen räumlichen effekt erziele und diesen Metalliclook habe?
oder auch hier dieses linke gebilde
http://gfx.esl-europe.net/gfx/skins/default/content/home_top.gif


Wenn nicht, mit welchem Programm wäre das dann möglich und wie ist das anzustellen?
Tut mir dann leid wenn ich falsch gepostet habe.

Suchfunktion habe ich auch schon 2 Stunden lang durchgeschaut, also bitte lasst Gnade walten 


Danke schonmal im Vorraus
Mike - Vicions


----------



## zirag (31. August 2003)

Sowas macht man am Besten mit Cinema 4d ( also 3D Programm ) , da kann man auch gleich den Metall Effekt erreichen , mit PS wäre es zwar möglich , aber viel zu Aufwendig !

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen :-D


----------



## vicions (31. August 2003)

kannste mal bitte schreiben wies in cinema 4d geht oder nen link posten wo es schon geschrieben wurde? aber dann eher für totale ies in c4d 
wär cool von dir, aber danke schonmal für die antwort


----------



## zirag (31. August 2003)

Hier ein kleines Tut <---- KLICK  mach das erstmal und denn musst du unten bei Material , neues Material machen und denn doppel klick auf das neue Material und denn bissle damit rumspielen , bis du einen guten Metall effekt erzielt hast 

hoffe das hilft dir


----------



## vicions (31. August 2003)

mal schauen wo ich cinema überhaupt herbekomme und ich werds dann ausprobieren


dir auf jeden fall einen großen dank


----------



## killkrog (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ZiRaG _
> *...mit PS wäre es zwar möglich , aber viel zu Aufwendig !*



Du bsit auch viel zu aufwendig...

Klick mich! 

Greetz,
 Killkrog


----------



## vicions (31. August 2003)

!
aller aller besten dank dir!


http://www.vicions.com/
das ist das ergebnis, weiteres wird noch besser


----------



## zirag (31. August 2003)

cool , 
@ killkrog , sei net gleich so sch**** zu mir , ich dachte es geht mit C4D besser !
also hätt auch netter kommen können , ich will auch dazu lernen :-(

naja egal


----------



## killkrog (31. August 2003)

Net böse nehmen.
Würdest du mich kenne, dann wüsstest du, dass ich sowas nicht meine, wie es sich vllt anhört.
Also, wenn sich irgendjemand aufgrunf meiner Äusserungsart auf den Shlips getreten fühlen sollte, möge er es mir entschuldigen.
War net so gemeint.


----------



## hoschi (31. August 2003)

Für all jene, die (so wie ich) des englischen nicht ganz so mächtig sind :-( 
gibt es hier ein ähnliches Tutorial: http://graphics4all.de/tut_text_nice3d.php


----------



## Yam_Chu (1. September 2003)

@Vicions

wollte dich mal fragen womit du das jetzt gemacht hast? Hast du das jetzt mit Cinema gemacht, oder mit Photoshop?

Finde es sieht ziemlich geil aus

MfG Yam_Chu


----------



## killkrog (1. September 2003)

Sowas kann man mit beiden Progs machen, ich tippe hier auf PS...

Hier nochmal ein Bsp, dass vieles, was man in 3D Progs machen kann, auch in PS durchaus zu realisieren ist.


----------



## Scorp (1. September 2003)

Machs doch einfach so:

http://www.gfx-scene.de/index.php4?go=tutorial&id=64 ;-)


----------



## vicions (1. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Yam_Chu _
> *@Vicions
> 
> wollte dich mal fragen womit du das jetzt gemacht hast? Hast du das jetzt mit Cinema gemacht, oder mit Photoshop?
> ...



ich habs mit photoshop leicht abgeändert nach dem link von killrog gemacht

http://www.gfxlab.com/tutorials/tuts/3rd_dimension/3rd_dimension.htm




@scorp:
ich hab mir jede menge seiten durchgeschaut, aber das ist einfach auc nicht mehr als 2 gleiche dinger mit anderer farbe etwas verschoben um einen effekt vorzugaukeln ...... und damit hätte ich das ergebnis nicht rausgeholt 
das mit alt und pfeiltaste ist echt super ... der extrudieren effekt halt in handarbeit


----------



## Carndret (1. September 2003)

Solange es nur einfache Formen sind, kann man das immer mit Photoshop machen. Irgendwann wird's halt kompliziert - würde aber immernoch mit PS gehen.
Hier noch ein Link zu einem *3D-Schrift Tutorial* (deutsch  ) sogar mit Video! Lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.


----------

